# some help please?



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello, I have a few questions I hope you guys can help with. Im am still new to owning pigions. Ok. First is how long till you can rehome baby birds? My pigons have 2 babys and I have no idea how old they have to be before finding them new homes. Second the one baby dont look like its geting any feathers and in not sure if I should be worried or not. Last but not least is they have marking on there beacks will the markings stay or fade away when they grow up?


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

They can be separated from their parents after they are at least a month old and when they can drink and eat on their own. How old is the baby who isn't getting feathers? ( posting a pic could help). What kind of markings? If they are not anything severe then they will most probably fade away when they grow up. Hope this helps.
-Rubeena


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

I noticed that I had babys on the 11th so there at lest a week old. Hers a pic of them taken a few days ago. The marking I was talking about is the black and white spot on the ones beck.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

They need to be AT LEAST 4 weeks to be separated from their parents and I think you should keep them in a cleaner environment and yes those black and white spots on his beak will fade away.
-Rubeena


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tyira said:


> Hello, I have a few questions I hope you guys can help with. Im am still new to owning pigions. Ok. First is how long till you can rehome baby birds? My pigons have 2 babys and I have no idea how old they have to be before finding them new homes. Second the one baby dont look like its geting any feathers and in not sure if I should be worried or not. Last but not least is they have marking on there beacks will the markings stay or fade away when they grow up?


you will want to put a crock of food in the nest box with them so the squabs learn how to eat on their own faster by watching the parent birds. when you go to fill it everyday watch and see if the two are picking up the grains and eating them, that should be around 30 days or so of age. when the squabs or squeakers is what they are called are eating on their own they can go to a new home, I would not try to rehome them if they are over 65 days old and have seen the outside of the loft.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

There in a cage not a loft. There in side pets I only plained to have the two of them. I was going to clean the cage when I found the babys. I was told by the girl I normaly ask about this stuff(who is now ignoreing my texts.) Not to clean the cage till there older as they might stop taking care of the babys and I dont want that.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there anyway to make the cage cleaner with out risking harm the the babys? Also anyone know if I should worry about the one not geting down feathers?


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

*handling*



tyira said:


> There in a cage not a loft. There in side pets I only plained to have the two of them. I was going to clean the cage when I found the babys. I was told by the girl I normaly ask about this stuff(who is now ignoreing my texts.) Not to clean the cage till there older as they might stop taking care of the babys and I dont want that.


I don't know about other people but my pigeons can be handled at anytime in there life I take it very seriously to try and be there for each of the mookee pigeons as they hatch just to be a part of there life on there first day to scritch and photograph them this gets them used to me for cleaning cleaning is very important it will make the chance of sickness drop to a minimal for babies and adults

as for the babies they look great leave the worring to the mother..lol


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

As mookeeman has said there is no need for you to worry about them and as spiritwings has suggested keep some grains and water inside their cage. When the parents are out to fly and do other stuff, take out the babies very gently and clean up the cage and put them back inside. Remember, do this ONLY when the parents are not seeing and are out of sight.
-Rubeena


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how about if you take a picture of the whole set up and where you have it and we can help you improve it.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> how about if you take a picture of the whole set up and where you have it and we can help you improve it.


I agree, you should try doing that.
-Rubeena


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

I also agree we can all help you out as it is one of our favorite hobbies lol


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry it took so long but heres a photo of there full cage. the dishes you see on the left are there food and grit dishes the one on the right is there water dish(Under witch is the nest.)


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

nice lookin birds..is this set up going to be permanent if so in my opinion loose the bells and cuttle bone pigeons don't need or use em deff add a perch or 2 and some straw or pine needles for bedding and most important is keeping it super clean I try to do my lofts of 90 pigeons in total about 1 to 2 times a week 

take no offence to anything im just trying to help.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

They both use the cuttle bone and play with the toys when there in there cage. I normlay use corn cob beding or pine bedding as the girl who gave me the one told me they where best to use but then again as I said im still learning. There is one purch working on geting more when I get paid. No afence taken Im here to get any advice I can get.  I want to give them the best care I can. Right now they have pine bedding in the cage but once the bags empty switching to corn cob beding.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they need way more room, esp with two squabs in there with them..the squabs will be adult size before they are even weaned so that cage is just too small..even for just the two. ideal would be an outdoor avairy you can put them in on nice days..or even a permenant structure outside so they can fly up and get excersize.. if that is impossible then an indoor flight cage would be better . like this one.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Im working on that but right now i just don't have the money for it. I let them out to fly every day. The babies ant staying and i plain to try to separate the mom and dad till i can get a bigger cage.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Would a chicken coop work? I was planing on getting on when i had the money. That or building a loft.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

I think if the chicken coop is big enough it will work fine, however lofts are always better. You can make a simple one which won't cost much.
-Rubeena


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In the picture, those babies don't have enough nesting material under them. They need a nest to sit in. Without enough straw or nesting material, they can get splayed leg, from sitting on a hard surface all day and night.

Also, if you can get some fake eggs, to switch out eggs when they lay them, then you don't need to separate the two birds to keep them from laying and having babies. They are going to do that constantly, so you need to get some fake eggs, or you will have too many birds in a very short time.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

I keep puting star and other nesting stuff in the cage the parents throw it out of the cage. That pic was takeing on one of the days that they had just thrown most of it out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to pile up some straw or something under the babies. Then sit the babies on top of it. If they are constantly on a hard surface like that, the legs can grow out to the side, as they have nothing to grab onto to keep the legs under them. If that happens, they will never be able to walk normally, and can become very crippled. And that cage really does need to be cleaned.

As far as the cuttle bone, it was mentioned for you to take it out. The reason for that comment is that they do not have beaks like a budgie, and can't really get enough off of it to do any good. They need a calcium supplement, but one they can actually eat, and not one that they can't really get off from a cuttle bone. The cuttle bone would do more good if broken up with a hammer and put into a small dish that they could pick at it when they need it.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Already cleaned the cage on the note of beding will do that asap. The cuttle bone they peck clean with in a week. But I will start brakeing it up if thats better for them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tyira said:


> Im working on that but right now i just don't have the money for it. I let them out to fly every day. The babies ant staying and i plain to try to separate the mom and dad till i can get a bigger cage.


well then IMO you put the cart before the horse. Thats too bad.


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

*nice looking birds*

It's right to remove the toys and bells in this parakeet cage and to keep it dry as possible, if this is there permanent home. I must say that having two more birds in this cage, if the babies make it, will definetely be to crowded. This cage is meant for a couple of parakeets and not for 2 adult rollers. They need to have more space to exercise in and fly, but do understand that this is all you have for right now. I would think about making bigger accomodations for them ASAP if possible. Even for two rollers you can build something like a 4ft wide by 4ft tall with chicken wire and some wood. Just make sure to have a good roof to keep cage nice and dry. This is just my opinion and good luck with your birds.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Its not a peraket cage it was a bunny cage at one time. Also not keeping the babies and one im not sure the beed the other one is a fantail. In the summer my moms bf is going to help me build a loft for them but wont have the money till at least August.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

well, they do need a much larger cage, but don't use chicken wire, as it isn't safe. Rodents can get in and mice will make your birds very sick. Rats will kill them. And anything can reach in and grab them, like a cat or raccoon. Use 1/2 inch heavy hardware cloth if you want to keep them safe.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok thank you everyone for your help. Im hopeing to have them a home in about 6 months. Sadly that is the soonest I will have the money to build the loft. Wish I could talk my mom in to lending me the money so I could build it sooner then that.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> well then IMO you put the cart before the horse. Thats too bad.


I dont understand what you mean?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tyira said:


> I dont understand what you mean?


some how Im not surprized.

it means you got it backwards.. the loft should come before getting the pigeons. "cart BEFORE the horse" it is a saying. usually horses are infront of the cart.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

First off I was told by the girl who gave me the pigons the cage I had was fine the babies where not plained and once again there not staying. Its not like there croweded with out the babies in there they both have plenty of room. The cage just looks smaller. Also I let them out everyday to fly so they get exercise. So sorry if I was under the impression that the cage was fine for them.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

its funny when I got into pigeons I had 7 pairs given to me and had never even held a bird ever.. they were given to me at an auction and at this auction there was a small 4 by 4 little barn with a tin roof I bought it for 25 bucks took it home and put my 7 pairs in it boy oh boy was it small as heck the next day was a sat I went and bought 1/2 in wire mesh and 2x4s and plywood total cost about 45 bucks I then turned that 4x4 box into a 4x8 ft loft 5 ft high with a wire bottom up on cinder blocks 

that did it it was great for my birds then spring hit and it was time for babies each pair had 4-6 babies that year soooo needless to say I was crouded again so I build a new loft out of an old deck my mother in law was getting rid of once again buying 1/2 in wire it was ok but then another hit of spring my flock doubled again... so I bought another 8x8x6 ft loft of kijiji and tore down the loft made with the deck boards and I still have it today.. I just put an addition on it for young birds witch is housing my ice pigeons for the winter until spring

I guess what im saying is im only a year older then you and I have done this much so far.. if you care enough about your birds you will do what you must to make them as comfortable as possible im not trying to make you mad im just opening your eyes to the hobby you got into.. its a lot of work and great pay off.. 

do your best with what you have but if your not ready for babies id switch out eggs or separate them until your ready....


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree with the other commenters. You can probably clean the nest at any time, *after the babies are hatched and are being fed*, without fear that the parents will desert the nest. Just let the parents out for exercise first. Then take the babies out and put them in a box or bowl, remove the old nesting material, put in clean nesting material (straw), and replace the babies. All that can be done in a minute or so. No need to scrub the whole cage right now but it would be good to get the babies on clean nesting material soon. If one parent or the other is always siting on the babies, you can wait until they are a little bigger to do this. I always do the above nest cleaning (just one-time, mid-way through the process) when I breed my doves, because to wait until they are done breeding, the nest would be a total mess.

If you have trouble finding additional straw, go to a pet store. They will have pre-cleaned straw for rabbits and guinea pigs that you can buy, that will be safe to use.

The babies need to be full grown, fully-feathered, and eating on their own 100% of the time before you can separate them from the parents and find them new homes.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Cage is already cleaned. I keep puting straw/hey in the cage. The babies are ul walking around now and not in the same place long. But I keep makeing sure its soft where theh lay the most.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tyira said:


> First off I was told by the girl who gave me the pigons the cage I had was fine the babies where not plained and once again there not staying. Its not like there croweded with out the babies in there they both have plenty of room. The cage just looks smaller. Also I let them out everyday to fly so they get exercise. So sorry if I was under the impression that the cage was fine for them.


Its always better to do research before getting an animal. you can do that here on this site. the first thing you need to read is - buy and use fake eggs for the pair to stop creating unwanted babies that really don't have enough space for weaning time. 

check out the resource section on this sites home page.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

I will be geting fake egga this week. (As soon as my paycheck comes in.) That way I have them in the future when I get another mate for my male.  I miss my Phoenix so much.


----------



## Hillary.Obanda (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow nyc looking birds tyria


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Whats Nyc mean?


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Nyc is short for nice  .
-Rubeena


----------



## Hillary.Obanda (Mar 2, 2014)

Nyc means nice


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh om and thank you very much.


----------



## coo_lets (Mar 7, 2014)

tyira said:


> I will be geting fake egga this week. (As soon as my paycheck comes in.) That way I have them in the future when I get another mate for my male.  I miss my Phoenix so much.


Did your female die?


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Ya I think silver and the babies miss her as much as I do. He dont call for her as much as he did when sheirst died. I think he blames me ever sence she died hes been really mean.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How did she die? Was she sick?


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

She was not sick. I was told by a few pepole on here that it sounded like she died from being egg bound.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you give them calcium and D3?


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't think it would have been possible for her to be egg bound she was on to young of babies to want to lay again..


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Thats just what people said it sounded like. I have no idea what happened she was heathy and still a very young bird. Nothing she could have hurt her self on have both the powder from the cuttle bones in here cage(was told to brake them up for them.)keep clean watter and pleanty of food.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

it could have been anything and being new to the hobby you may have missed signs but the knowledge will come in years.. as im still learning something new everyday don't think of this as a bad thing keep an open mind and think of it as a learning curve read up on signs and how to prevent these things in the future it will help to prevent this type of thing from happening again because it is sad to loose a bird I rember my first loss it sucked but I learned and have not made the same mistake 
happy reading.. this site will teach you lots i have been on here for 6 years now its great...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old were the babies when the Mom died?


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Around 16-17 days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well at that age, the hen could have been egg bound. I have had parents start a new nest when the baby they already had was 10 days old. She also could have been sick, so hard to tell. After babies are weaned, you should find another mate for the male. They may very well need more calcium. They really can't get enough off of a cuttle bone, and most pigeons wouldn't even bother with one. They have calcium and D3 supplements that you can buy from pigeon supply places online. Even if the are getting calcium, they need direct sunshine or vitamin D3 to be able to use any calcium they get.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Before I started brakeing the cuttle bones up they always had them pecked clean I was just told to brake yhem up. Also the grit I use is ment to help with calcium but if I need to get vitamins for them to keep them heathey I will. I only want whats best for them. Also I do take the parenat out side to fly sometimes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That doesn't give them enough sunshine. They need to get outside daily or be given a vitamin a couple of times a week with calcium and vitamin D3 in it. Don't fly parent birds while they are on babies, as if something happens to them, you will then have orphans to raise. They also sell avian lights to shine on them during the day, which gives them the rays they would get from the sun.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Alright thank you.


----------

